# Battlefield 3 Patch: Download des großen Updates am 27.03.2012 für PS3 - PC und Xbox 360 später



## FrankMoers (24. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Patch: Download des großen Updates am 27.03.2012 für PS3 - PC und Xbox 360 später* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Patch: Download des großen Updates am 27.03.2012 für PS3 - PC und Xbox 360 später


----------



## leckmuschel (24. März 2012)

"wir entwickeln für den pc, erst dann kommen die konsolen" 
der patch ist schon lange fertig für den pc und er muss warten, bis er von den konsolenaffen freigegeben wird. und der knaller ist dann noch, eine woche später als die ps3...


----------



## Lordex (24. März 2012)

Scheiss Konsolen.....


----------



## Kerusame (24. März 2012)

jo wie leckmuschel sagt, es is n witz...
wenigstens haben sie eine sinnvolle com-rose eingebaut /ironie off


----------



## LestatLouis (24. März 2012)

Der Witz ist doch viel mehr, dass es letzte Woche noch hieß, dass der Patch für alle Plattformen gleichzeitig verfügbar gemacht werden soll und deswegen der PC noch etwas warten muss. Ich glaub bald gar nix mehr. -.-


----------



## pfc2k8 (24. März 2012)

Ich finde es auch sehr verwunderlich, dass der Patch nicht für alle Plattformen gleichzeitig rausgegeben wird.
Erst wird gesagt, dass die Patches für alle Plattformen fertiggestellt sind und die für die Konsolen nur noch freigegeben werden müssen. Und dann sollten alle gleichzeitig kommen.
Ich finde es schwach, dass die DLC's für die PS3 immer eine Woche eher kommen und sogar die einstige Leadplattform, der PC, hintenran gestellt wird und meines erachtens nach der Patch mit absicht zurückgehalten wird, damit die PS3 wieder als erstes bedient werden kann.
Sehr schwach!


----------



## Gast20180705 (24. März 2012)

DICE sollte mal intern eine paar Runden BF2 spielen und dann paar Runden BF3 um mal zu merken wie viel intuitiver BF2 allein bei der CommoRose schon gelöst war.


----------



## haymon (24. März 2012)

Euer Gejammere kann einem aber auf den Sack gehen...


----------



## Mothman (24. März 2012)

Wofür ist diese "Com-Rose" überhaupt gut? 
Wen man mit Bekannten spielt, nutzt man eh Voice-Chat. Und wenn man mit Randoms spielt, achtet doch eh keine Sau auf das was man da über die "Com-Rose" von sich gibt?! Oder verstehe ich die Funktion nicht richtig?!


----------



## der-jan (24. März 2012)

ich weiß nicht wie sich die verkaufszahlen  mittlerweile aufteilen - aber es hieß ja mal, daß sich weltweit die ps3 version dreimal so viel verkauft hat wie die pc version - von daher könnte ich schon verstehen, daß man den patch für die ps3 wichtiger als den für die pc version einstuft....
aber die xbox 360 version auf der anderen seite soll sich nochmal deutlich besser als die ps3 version verkauft haben...warum die dann "vernachlässigt" wird...hmmm

oder es hängt mit irgendwelchen freigaben der "microsoft qualitätskontrolle"  oder ähnlichem humbug zusammen, dann wäre wieder klar warum pc und 360 version erst nach der ps3 kommt...



pfc2k8 schrieb:


> ... und sogar die einstige Leadplattform, der PC, hintenran gestellt wird


wenn am ende die verkäufe auf der "leadplattform" gerade mal so ein zentel der gesamten verkäufe des titels ausmachen - dann brauch man mit schlagworten wie "leadplattform" nicht mehr kommen  auch wenn der pc in der entwicklung "an erster stelle stand" - so ist er es doch beim "aftersale" nun wirklich nicht mehr


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. März 2012)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> "wir entwickeln für den pc, erst dann kommen die konsolen"
> der patch ist schon lange fertig für den pc und er muss warten, bis er von den konsolenaffen freigegeben wird. und der knaller ist dann noch, eine woche später als die ps3...


 
irreführende werbung war früher mal strafbar...


----------



## der-jan (24. März 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> irreführende werbung war früher mal strafbar...



wie meinst du das? ich hab jetzt bei dem vorgang nix irreführendes vor augen
bf3 wurde primär auf pc für pc entwickelt, dann erst für konsole angepaßt - aber wie gesagt das war die * entwicklung * des spiels als dice noch hoffte auch dank dieser bemühungen groß auf dem pc markt einzuschlagen

die verkaufszahlen von bf3 auf pc waren recht enttäuschend, die für die konsolenversionen recht ordentlich - also ist doch klar, daß dice sich * jetzt * um die plattformen in erster linie kümmert auf denen sich ihr produkt solide verkauft hat - ich habe nicht gehört, daß dice noch wochen nach veröffentlichung als die verkaufszahlen vorlagen sich bezüglich "immer noch primär pc auch bei patches" oder so geäußert hätte...

ist genauso als wenn in den 80igern/90igern ne deutsche heavy metal band gesagt hätte "das nächste album ist für unseren deutschen die hard fans" und am ende hätte sich das album in asien millionenfach verkauft und in deutschland nur ein paar 10.000 mal - wo würde die band im sommer ausgiebig getourt sein? deutschland oder asien?

bleibst du dem mädel auf ewig treu dem du zwar "ewige liebe" gestanden hast, die dich aber abserviert hat oder investierst du nicht lieber deine zeit den mädels, die dir in der disse nett zurücklächeln?


----------



## Watwiewer (24. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wofür ist diese "Com-Rose" überhaupt gut?
> Wen man mit Bekannten spielt, nutzt man eh Voice-Chat. Und wenn man mit Randoms spielt, achtet doch eh keine Sau auf das was man da über die "Com-Rose" von sich gibt?! Oder verstehe ich die Funktion nicht richtig?!


 
Du magst vielleicht recht behalten mit der Voice-Over nutzung >wenn< man mit bekannten Spielt.
Doch dass niemand aus dem Squad auf Comm-Rose anfragen reagieren würde kann man nicht "ver-allgemeinern".
Auf Flames im Chat oder in Foren achte ich nun gemeinhin weniger als auf Anfragen meiner Teamkollegen.
Ergebnis ist dass nach einiger Zeit im Spiel Kameraden merken...hey der tut ja was für mich...und ebenso sich angestachelt fühlen hier oder da mal was für mich zu tun.
Es ist nicht immer im ganzen die schuld des "Teams oder der Mitspieler" wenn mal was schiefgeht , man sollte selbst das Beste geben was man zu leisten imstande ist , um nicht abgesehen von + Punkten als Verlierer vom Feld zu gehen.
Für die wenigen Fälle in denen wirklich niemand einen ****** darauf gibt wie es dem Team ergeht , empfehle ich entweder Serverwechsel oder für die eine Runde etwas "zurückhaltung".

Sia on the Battlefield , Comrades.


----------



## Hellmen (24. März 2012)

Was ist das wieder fürn scheiss??? mist PS3 kommt wieder zuerst, was soll das? Auf PS3 und XBOX wird genauso gecrackt und noch schlimmer!


----------



## rookyrook (24. März 2012)

kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der PC/Xbox Patch zum Freitag rauskommt.


----------



## tommy1977 (24. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wofür ist diese "Com-Rose" überhaupt gut?
> Wen man mit Bekannten spielt, nutzt man eh Voice-Chat. Und wenn man mit Randoms spielt, achtet doch eh keine Sau auf das was man da über die "Com-Rose" von sich gibt?! Oder verstehe ich die Funktion nicht richtig?!



Ich nutze das Ding auch nicht vollständig, aber finde es dennoch eine sinnvolle Funktion. Sicher spielt man mit Bekannten im Regelfall über TS oder dergleichen, aber um auf "Fremde" im Quad/Team einwirken zu können, ist die Com-Rose wirklich gut...und wenn es nur die Entschuldigung für nen versehentlichen Tema-Beschuss ist. Die Geste zählt halt manchmal mehr als der beste Skill.


----------



## xotoxic242 (24. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wofür ist diese "Com-Rose" überhaupt gut?
> Wen man mit Bekannten spielt, nutzt man eh Voice-Chat. Und wenn man mit Randoms spielt, achtet doch eh keine Sau auf das was man da über die "Com-Rose" von sich gibt?! Oder verstehe ich die Funktion nicht richtig?!


 

Feinde "sichten"
Nach nem Medic rufen
Nach Ammo rufen
sich bedanken für Ammo
sich bedanken für Reaninmation
die Atmo unterstützen
damit Public auch ohne Clan oder 20 Kumpels im TS oder VoiP Spaß macht
weils BF Tradition is


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (24. März 2012)

Ich wette der Patch ist für den PC eigentlich schon fertig. Es kann sein, dass sie wie bei den Mappacks, den Patch zuerst für die PS3 rausgeben wollen, wieso weiß ich nicht, ist nur eine Vermutung von mir. Außerdem hoffe ich das sie den Netcode noch verbessern, zurzeit ist das nur so ein übler Konsolen-Netcode der richtig schlecht funktioniert. Bei BF2 und CoD läuft das alles besser.


----------



## X3niC (24. März 2012)

StormtrooperPCGH schrieb:


> Außerdem hoffe ich das sie den Netcode noch verbessern, zurzeit ist das nur so ein übler Konsolen-Netcode der richtig schlecht funktioniert. Bei BF2 und CoD läuft das alles besser.


 Also was mit dem Netcode nicht in Ordnung sein soll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...
Und das du COD als Beispiel für einen guten Netcode erwähnst, zeigt meiner Meinung nach, dass du nicht allzu viel Ahnung hast


----------



## der-jan (24. März 2012)

X3niC schrieb:


> Also was mit dem Netcode nicht in Ordnung sein soll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...
> Und das du COD als Beispiel für einen guten Netcode erwähnst, zeigt meiner Meinung nach, dass du nicht allzu viel Ahnung hast


du scheinst der deutschen sprache nicht vollkommen mächtig zu sein - wenn er sagt, daß der netcode bei cod besser ist als bei bf3 dann beinhaltet das nicht die aussage, daß er (allgemein betrachtet) gut ist


----------



## X3niC (24. März 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> du scheinst der deutschen sprache nicht vollkommen mächtig zu sein - wenn er sagt, daß der netcode bei cod besser ist als bei bf3 dann beinhaltet das nicht die aussage, daß er (allgemein betrachtet) gut ist


 Naja also ich diese Aussage: "Bei BF2 und CoD läuft das alles besser." sagt zumindest aus, dass der Netcode bei CoD besser läuft als bei BF3. Und das ist wirklich absoluter Quatsch.


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (24. März 2012)

X3niC schrieb:


> Naja also ich diese Aussage: "Bei BF2 und CoD läuft das alles besser." sagt zumindest aus, dass der Netcode bei CoD besser läuft als bei BF3. Und das ist wirklich absoluter Quatsch.


 
Ok, ich meine die die Netcodes aus CoD2 und 4,da gab es, zumindest bei mir, nie lags oder verzögerungen .Bei BF2 ist mir das auch nie aufgefallen. Bei BF3 gehe ich bei Beschuss hinter ne Mauer und sterbe trotzdem bis zu einer Sekunde später, und das hat nichts mit meiner Verbindung,Ping oder den Fps zu tun.


----------



## Datamind (24. März 2012)

Hehe, den PC als Leadplattform zu nennen ist wohl mitlerweile nur noch lächerlich...

OK, PS3 Gamer ihr seid nun die ersten Versuchskaninchen von EA  der Patch beinhaltet sehr viele Änderungen, vielleicht will EA/DICE auf Nummer sicher gehen... oder sie wissen selber nicht mehr was sie tun. Froh bin ich darüber, dass diesmal nicht die PC User als erstes den Kopf hinhalten müssen. Schickt ruhig mal die Konsoleros vor ^^


----------



## patalak (24. März 2012)

sollen die ruhig die ps3 vorziehen 
die haben vergessen was ein shooter ausmacht

shooter auf konsolen spielen ist so wie bier heiß trinken
wer sowas macht dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## Mothman (24. März 2012)

patalak schrieb:


> shooter auf konsolen spielen ist so wie bier heiß trinken
> wer sowas macht dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen


Kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte das auf PC zu spielen. 
Wenn man die Möglichkeit nicht hat ... gut, dann bleibt einem ja nichts übrig (außer vollständiger Verzicht).

Ich hab echt nichts gegen Konsolen (hab selbst alle 3 PS besessen), aber Shooter würde ich NIEMALS auf einer Konsole spielen. 
Der einzige Shooter der mir auf Konsole Spaß gemacht hat, war damals "Goldeneye" für N64. 

Habe mal einem Kumpel beim BF3 zocken auf der PS3 zugeguckt und es war die reinste Qual. Es kam mir vor, als ob er motorisch gestört ist oder so.^^


----------



## Datamind (24. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Der einzige Shooter der mir auf Konsole Spaß gemacht hat, war damals "Goldeneye" für N64.


 
Hehe, das Game hatte ein Kumpel von mir... wir haben immer über Splitscreen gespielt.

Was noch gut kommt... wir haben öfters mal  2 x Playstation per Link Kabel verbunden und 1 gegen 1 in Duke Nukem gespielt


----------



## Mothman (25. März 2012)

Datamind schrieb:


> Hehe, das Game hatte ein Kumpel von mir... wir haben immer über Splitscreen gespielt.


Jupp, wir auch. Zu viert meistens. Und das auf einen "Mini"-TV (im Vergleich mit den Dinger heutzutage). Hat trotzdem nächtelang gerockt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab echt nichts gegen Konsolen (hab selbst alle 3 PS besessen), aber Shooter würde ich NIEMALS auf einer Konsole spielen.
> Der einzige Shooter der mir auf Konsole Spaß gemacht hat, war damals "Goldeneye" für N64.


 

Es funktioniert sehr gut, wenn die Shooter für Konsolen entwickelt wurden, de facto etwas langsamer sind und millimeter genaues Zielen und Reaktion nicht notwendig sind. 
Siehe "Halo".


----------



## tapferertoaser (25. März 2012)

weiß man eig wie groß das update wird ?


----------



## Homeboy25 (25. März 2012)

Wie BITTE ???

In der Vergangenheit mussten PC Spieler immer auf Konsolen Updates warten und nun soll Playstation früher nen Update bekommen ???

Sag mal, bin ich im falschen Film, wie lange warten PC Spieler auf dieses Update und den versprochenen Features die mit diesem UPdate endlich einzug erhalten (Common Rose etc.).

Da ist ja nen boykott schon wieder vorprogrammiert, ich fände auch eine sauerei.

hab momentan als BF Fan, (habe alle Titel und zocke im Clan) schon kein Bock mehr auf BF3 weil die so viel kaputt gepatcht haben und sich mit dem versprochenen Sachen so lange Zeit gelassen haben.

tztztz


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (25. März 2012)

Freut mich als PS3 Spieler natürlich besonders  Aber das einzige was ich von der Gallerie sehe, ist das hier:" IVWGALLERY TYPE=2]"


----------



## der-jan (25. März 2012)

Homeboy25 schrieb:


> Da ist ja nen boykott schon wieder vorprogrammiert, ich fände auch eine sauerei.
> 
> hab momentan als BF Fan, (habe alle Titel und zocke im Clan) schon kein Bock mehr auf BF3 weil die so viel kaputt gepatcht haben und sich mit dem versprochenen Sachen so lange Zeit gelassen haben.



ja ich glaube damit könntest du ea und dice empfindlich treffen, wenn du als pc spieler den patch boykottierst oder gar dich ganz vom spiel abwendest 

es gab in den letzten jahren 3 namehafte actionspiele die bei ihrer promotion darauf gesetzt haben den pc spielern honig ums maul zu schmieren. die sagten "wir wollen in erster linie bei den pc spielern punkten..." - das war battlefield 3, das war crysis und das war mafia 2 - und alle drei titel haben in den pc verkaufszahlen nicht das gebracht was sich publisher und entwickler erhofft hatten

da können die pc spieler sich aufregen wie sie wollen - bei actionspielen sind sie verkaufstechnisch ne randerscheinung und sollten das auch akzeptieren


----------



## tommy1977 (25. März 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> ja ich glaube damit könntest du ea und dice empfindlich treffen, wenn du als pc spieler den patch boykottierst oder gar dich ganz vom spiel abwendest
> 
> es gab in den letzten jahren 3 namehafte actionspiele die bei ihrer promotion darauf gesetzt haben den pc spielern honig ums maul zu schmieren. die sagten "wir wollen in erster linie bei den pc spielern punkten..." - das war battlefield 3, das war crysis und das war mafia 2 - und alle drei titel haben in den pc verkaufszahlen nicht das gebracht was sich publisher und entwickler erhofft hatten
> 
> da können die pc spieler sich aufregen wie sie wollen - bei actionspielen sind sie verkaufstechnisch ne randerscheinung und sollten das auch akzeptieren


 
Das ist aber von den Spieleschmieden provoziert. Sicher kann man für Konsolen aufgrund der festen Rahmenbedingungen preisgünstiger und schneller entwickeln. Damit verschenkt man aber wesentliches Potential, was zum momentanen Stillstand in der Weiterentwicklung führt. Das wirklich verwerfliche finde ich, dass mit PC-Material geworben wird und die Konsolen-Versionen dann nicht mal annähernd dem Vergleich standhalten können. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist der Drops aber bereits gelutscht und die Kiddies sabbern sich den Latz voll, egal wie das Game dann letztendlich aussieht. Im Zivilleben würde ich das sogar Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen nennen.


----------



## der-jan (25. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Das ist aber von den Spieleschmieden provoziert. Sicher kann man für Konsolen aufgrund der festen Rahmenbedingungen preisgünstiger und schneller entwickeln. Damit verschenkt man aber wesentliches Potential, was zum momentanen Stillstand in der Weiterentwicklung führt. Das wirklich verwerfliche finde ich, dass mit PC-Material geworben wird und die Konsolen-Versionen dann nicht mal annähernd dem Vergleich standhalten können. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist der Drops aber bereits gelutscht und die Kiddies sabbern sich den Latz voll, egal wie das Game dann letztendlich aussieht. Im Zivilleben würde ich das sogar Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen nennen.


 
"provoziert" fühlen sich in der regel nur pc spieler glaube ich 
es geht doch nicht darum, daß auf konsole günstiger produziert werden kann 
glaub ich nicht mal, da ja bei für jedes exemplar das hergestellt (nicht verkauft - hergestellt ) wird sony, microsoft und co erstmal ganz gut die hand aufhalten...
es geht darum daß im verhältnis herstellung zu erlös die pc titel halt aufgrund geringer verkaufszahlen in der regel mies dastehen
die spieleentwickler würden auch noch auf konsole setzen wenn das doppelt so teuer in der herstellung wie pc ist, denn im schnitt verkauft es sich auf den jeweiligen konsolen 3-4 mal besser als die pc version

und das mit den screens in previews ist doch eigentlich nur bei battlefield 3 vorgekommen - ansonsten werden doch auch in pc magazinen in previews in der regel die konsolenversion gezeigt, weil die präsentationen auch meist auf konsole erfolgt
von daher gibt es da keine "vortäuschung falscher tatsachen" schau dir mal die preview videos auf der dvd bzw die screenshots im heft der pcg der letzten jahre an - meist steht da "previewversion von xbox360 " etc

es sind glaub ich jetzt um die 10 mio exemplare bf3 verkauft worden, davon nur rund ein zentel für pc - ich glaube in deutschland ist von der "pc million" fast die hälfte gekauft worden - was für deutschland ne große nummer ist - aber weltweit gesehen ist die pc version unter ferner liefen
crysis hatte den mp support bzw den support allgemein für ihre pc titel far cry und crysis - die sich auch so um die million verkauft haben sollen, recht schnell ganz runtergefahren - von daher sollen sich die pc spieler nicht aufregen wenn dice sie jetzt 2 wochen länger als die ps3 spieler warten läßt...


----------



## JamesMark (25. März 2012)

Immer diese ewigen Diskussionen über PC und Konsolen.

Ich habe einen ganzen Report in der BWL über dieses Thema geschrieben. Im Wesentlichen ist es einfach so, dass Konsolen praktisch mit 0 Gewinn verkauft werden, der Gewinn bei den Konsolenherstellern wird nur durch Controller/Zubehör und eben den Spielen gemacht. 

Beim Computer verdienen eben viel mehr Leute mit, man benutzt ihn zudem nicht ausschließlich zum Spielen.

Konsolen werden praktisch zu deren Herstellungskosten verkauft.


----------



## Flyer30000 (25. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Das ist aber von den Spieleschmieden provoziert. Sicher kann man für Konsolen aufgrund der festen Rahmenbedingungen preisgünstiger und schneller entwickeln. Damit verschenkt man aber wesentliches Potential, was zum momentanen Stillstand in der Weiterentwicklung führt. Das wirklich verwerfliche finde ich, dass mit PC-Material geworben wird und die Konsolen-Versionen dann nicht mal annähernd dem Vergleich standhalten können. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist der Drops aber bereits gelutscht und die Kiddies sabbern sich den Latz voll, egal wie das Game dann letztendlich aussieht. Im Zivilleben würde ich das sogar Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen nennen.


 
Im Endeffekt hat jede Plattform wie immer seine Vor- und Nachteile.Was ich besonders interesssant finde ist die neue Serverliste im Spiel, wesentlich übersichtlicher und auch von der Funktionalität scheint es sehr ausgereift zu sein.Ich bin gespannt was das kommende Patch mit sich bringt, in zwei Tagen wissen wir dann endlich mehr!
Nen Video zu der Serverliste für Playstation 3 hab ich hier gefunden:
New Battlefield 3 Playlists Added on Console! - Playstation 3 Update Patch News


----------



## Flyer30000 (26. März 2012)

Kommt das Battlfield 3 patch heute um 22h?
http://www.battlefield3-online.de/battlefield-3-forum/battlefield-news/battlefield-3-patch-kommt-heute-um-22h/


----------

